# 5th Edition Rulebook Art and Pages



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Went into my local GW today and pre-ordered the 5th Edition Rulebook, loads of page excerpts on one wall. These aren't all of them by any measure but they are some of the coolest/most useful.



























(new art and background....don't think GW are dropping the Dark Eldar)


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

Most amazing....cannot wait for it to come out.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll go back next week (when I'm off work again) and take pics of the rest of the pages....good thing about the 5th Edition Rulebook cover is that its deceptively empty but once you look closely theres absolutely loads of details.

Like the SM captain who appears to be wearing a Chaos Star, the shield over the warhammer having a engraving that looks like one of Heracles/Hercules mythical feats (was the Emperor, hercules?!).


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Is that a the emp in the middle in the first pic.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

ChaplinWhulfgar said:


> Is that a the emp in the middle in the first pic.


That would be Torquemada Coteaz, Daemonhunters Inquisitor/Special Character. MAinly given away by his trademark double headed eagle and the large ' =][= ' symbol above his head. The bloke to his right appears to be Ad-Mech, far right IG in artificed style carapace (HSO special char???)and the far left is an un know smurf wearing what looks like MK III armor and carrying a heresy pattern bolter.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the new dark eldar art. The spikyness has been toned down but the sharp edges still keep them distinct from eldar


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

The one in the pic looks almost like someone tossed in an eldar, a necron, and some spiky bits and hit 'blend'.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

and resulted in awesome


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

That Giant burning =][= symbol must get hot up on his head you think he puts it out when not in use.


----------



## cheesetown (May 21, 2008)

damn that looks mad nice wont even lie bra


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't wait,

I might even read it this time round instead of trying to learn it on the hoof.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

hmm...these have now appeared on Bell of Lost Souls, which is nice. Sadly they've been credited to someone else (exact same photos, same glare and everything from my camera's flash)...which is annoying


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

There's some nice stuff on the US site as well:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=600005&pIndex=1&aId=4900001&start=2


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That first pic looks great. Good to see some =I= being shown. The heirchy of Terra is also cool. Looking forward to the art if not the rules or the fluff.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like we'll see some awesome artwork at least. Thanks a lot for sharing the pics Baron, even if you didn't get credit over on BoLS.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

@Lord Commander Erus
I don't think that's Coteaz in the picture. He doesn't have the same armour or cloak or weaponry. Also The cyber aquila is more common in the fluff of the inquisition than just his... I'm pretty sure I've heard or read of more guys with cyber aquilas.


----------



## Sondosia (Jun 5, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> @Lord Commander Erus
> I don't think that's Coteaz in the picture. He doesn't have the same armour or cloak or weaponry. Also The cyber aquila is more common in the fluff of the inquisition than just his... I'm pretty sure I've heard or read of more guys with cyber aquilas.


I was going to say the same thing but then I noticed that he has an hourglass on him, so it could well be him. That and is that really how big a bolt pistol is?


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

nice, I actually saw the new rulebook at the LA battle bunker recently.......I especially like the timline


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> I'll go back next week (when I'm off work again) and take pics of the rest of the pages....good thing about the 5th Edition Rulebook cover is that its deceptively empty but once you look closely theres absolutely loads of details.
> 
> Like the SM captain who appears to be wearing a Chaos Star, the shield over the warhammer having a engraving that looks like one of Heracles/Hercules mythical feats (was the Emperor, hercules?!).



although the pics are cool Baron, i'd reccomend NOT taking anymore pictures of the book, GW are cracking down on copyright theft from now on. from what i hear the british staff this week got a warning in the frontline news asking if they knew anyone uploading stuff onto the net they weren't supposed to, and a contact email for them.

just a little heads up matey, might wanna watch yourself.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Sondosia said:


> I was going to say the same thing but then I noticed that he has an hourglass on him, so it could well be him. That and is that really how big a bolt pistol is?


Another daemon huntter icon usually. There are a lot of similarities but the armour is very different. Still it's only a picture... Could be wrong myself

And I think that's an old mark bolt pistol....they were a lot bigger


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

This edition seems to be rich of background and new beutifull illustration.
I'm excited by the new timeline of the imperium!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

If i'm interpreting it right, the new timeline is talking about the future of the imperium no? perhaps even the fall of it?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep thats exactly what its talking about.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Cool, like the Cabal prophecy in _Legion_.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

How are the chaos Marines gonna fill there day after the imperium.

I mean can you RIF these guys?


----------

